# MOSER BIKE GUIDE 4 Chiemgau/Berchtesgaden



## spex (18. Mai 2007)

komplett und sehr gut erhalten!
Start Freitag, 18 Mai um 21:00 Uhr.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESC:IT&viewitem=&item=120121124084&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## nimbin (6. Juni 2007)

oder hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moser-Bike-Guide...ryZ96456QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

